# Question about solar yard lights



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Wally world had solar yard lights last year for $.99 each so I bought a case- 24 lights
They have a tab that you pull out to use them I think it connects the battery to the light.
My question is how long will they be good if left in storage? - I never pulled the tabs-


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I would think they would store fine for several years. I'm no expert on solar yard lights, my three pack of solar lights have been sitting around for several years and I believe they have/use a rechargeable AA battery and they seem to be fine, except the light/glow part is shaped like a butterfly. Which I guess is ok.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry to tell you but from what I read about Nickle cadmium (NiCd) and nickle metal hydride (NiMH)batteries used for remote control toys (the expensive ones), it is recommended that you charge the batteries twice a year due to self discharge. Of the 2 NiMH is the worst for self discharge. Here is a link to fairly decent page.
http://www.nfarl.org/pdf/Battery_Presentation_Nov_18.pdf


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ouch,,,,,, I guess I may have messed up.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought 3 solar light things today for 3 bux each from target. I didn't even look at them they were just like a baton. I thought they would be super for emergeny for the car & preppin. hmn i'll be go to hell.


----------

